

Sharurl: Lessons Learned Developing a New Startup - garyrichardson
http://bradt.ca/archives/developing-sharurl-lessons-learned-developing-a-new-startup/

======
idlewords
It feels like a lot of these "lessons learned" posts are just beards for a
startup launch announcement. In this case, it's not clear at all how the
author could have any lessons to share, since the site has _just_ launched and
he has no basis on which to evaluate his past decisions. Parts of the article
are simply incoherent. For example, a talk by the Rails guy convinced him that
free services were a mistake... but his site right now does not even offer a
paid option. It would save time and noise to have a special section of the
site for this kind of thing; I'm sure a lot of us are willing to poke at one
another's projects, honestly presented.

~~~
bradt
I didn't say free services are a mistake. I said that the “free model” in the
particular case of a service where you’re giving away bandwidth and storage
space is a bad plan. “Free model” referring to a 100% free service that gains
value by accumulating data rather than a revenue stream.

As for the lack of paid options, they are on the way. I made the decision to
launch with this option and many others in the spirit of what I say in “Don’t
be afraid to launch.”

I've posted your comment and this follow up in the article comments:
[http://bradt.ca/archives/developing-sharurl-lessons-
learned-...](http://bradt.ca/archives/developing-sharurl-lessons-learned-
developing-a-new-startup/#comment-34356)

------
uggedal
I clicked the large green button, selected 3 files, and got a message about
logging in or registering. If I'm not authenticated, help me log in before I
go trough the process of selecting files.

~~~
bradt
You can sign up here: <http://sharurl.com/invite/p9q1h>

